# Southfield pier report 05/07/05



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

short and sweet cold windy and no fish I wish the fall weather would go away and let spring come in


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Coco, gusty winds the past few days up and down the coast, but looking good this weekend. Lots of bluefish down this way, and the striper action is picking up, so hopefully, them fish will be on their way to you soon (hopefully not too soon, still got some sand to get between my toes).

Have Jeep will travel


----------

